
The NYC subway’s new tap-to-pay system has a hidden cost – rider data - NikolaeVarius
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/16/21175699/mta-omny-privacy-security-smartphone-identifier-location-nyc
======
NikolaeVarius
"The MTA maintains that it retains all information securely with triple DES
encryption and that such data is never decrypted. "

[https://csrc.nist.gov/News/2017/Update-to-Current-Use-and-
De...](https://csrc.nist.gov/News/2017/Update-to-Current-Use-and-Deprecation-
of-TDEA)

As of 2019 NIST has recommended getting off of 3DES

